
Language Mystery: When Did Americans Stop Sounding This Way? - j_baker
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/08/language-mystery-when-did-americans-stop-sounding-this-way/243326/
======
wuster
Wow, what a discovery (the video). I really enjoyed this video of San
Francisco. While living in present day SF sometimes doesn't feel magical, this
video makes me appreciate the city.

